# Problème wifi qui saute sans arrêt



## Nathou_ (19 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà, je suis nouvelle sur ce forum et j'ai un énorme problème avec mon macbook pro (acheté en juin 2012). C'est simple et je ne pense pas être la seule à avoir ce problème : je ne peux pas rester connectée 10 minutes à internet sans que le wifi ne "saute" et ne se reconnecte plus. C'est intempestif et vraiment très embêtant... Je rencontre le même problème sur mon iPad mais pas tellement sur mon iPhone 3GS. 

J'ai contacté l'applecare mais ça n'a rien changé. Ils m'ont expliqué que c'était la box (je suis chez orange) et qu'il fallait que je contacte le service technique orange. Sauf que le service technique d'orange dit que c'est apple. Bref ils se renvoient la balle, mais moi, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution à mon problème !!!!!!

J'espère trouver ma solution sur ce forum, qui est en fait mon dernier espoir avant de mettre le mac sur leboncoin :rateau: Moi qui rêvait depuis des années d'acquérir un mac, j'en suis pour l'instant déçue... Je me dis que 1100 pour ça... ça fait un peu c*****


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir et bienvenue,

 c'est probablement dû à des interférences, à priori ton MBP et ton iPad ne sont pas en cause.

La première chose à tester, c'est de changer le canal de ta Livebox.

Va dans l'interface de configuration (saisis Livebox dans la barre d'adresse du navigateur, ou 192.168.1.1), va dans l'onglet configuration (identifiant : admin et mot de passe nécessaire (admin par défaut)), rubrique wi-fi, et modifie le canal.

Si actuellement c'est 6, mets 1, ou 12. Si c'est 1, mets 6, etc...

Ensuite teste pendant quelques heures / jours.


----------



## DOuggy (20 Octobre 2012)

Moi c'est au démarrage du macbook retira (donc 2012). Je dois désactiver le wifi et le réactiver pour qu'il y ait connexion. Ca arrive 8 fois sur 10.


----------



## Mimil5 (20 Octobre 2012)

bonjour,

je pense aussi a un pb de box tu a kel version de la livebox?
as-tu commencer par reboot de la box?

comment est configuré le wifi ? mode/protection

Mimil5


----------



## Nathou_ (23 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour. J'ai commencé par essayer de changer le port (passe de 6 a 12). Je n'ai pas encore vraiment eu le temps de tester sur le Mac mais sur l'iPad, ça saute encore.   J'ai une live box blanche rectangulaire avec un coin coumé c'est une Intel je crois. Comment connaître la configuration wifi ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

 la Livebox avec le coin coupé c'est la Livebox 2.

Pour les canaux, il faut en essayer plusieurs : il y en a certains qui marchent mieux que d'autres.

On peut tester au hasard, ou bien utiliser Wifi Signal (Appstore) qui propose le meilleur canal à utiliser (s'il y a beaucoup d'interférences).

Tu utilises bien le réseau privé de ta Livebox (avec mot de passe) et non pas le réseau Orange Public ?


----------



## Nathou_ (26 Octobre 2012)

Oui, j'utilise mon réseau privé avec protection WP2 ou je ne sais pas quoi. Ca saute toujours encore. Je ne veux pas utiliser Wifi Signal vu le prix. Si je pouvais trouver une solution gratuite plutôt ça serait chouette !


----------



## jfgpointbe (28 Octobre 2012)

MacBook Air 2012 13". À chaque sortie de veille, il ne perd le signal wifi. Pas de problème au démarrage.


----------



## Lio70 (29 Octobre 2012)

Chez moi, avec un MBP mid-2009 et une borne Airport Express de 2008, aucun probleme tant que j'utilisais Snow Leopard. Le probleme s'est manifeste de maniere intempestive des que je suis passe a Lion, et persiste avec Mountain Lion mais moins.

Je crois donc qu'il faut plutot incriminer Apple et son o.s. qui a du mal a prendre en charge (volontairement? pour pousser a l'achat?) un routeur autre que celui d'Apple s'accordant de maniere optimale avec l'o.s. actuel pour prendre en charge ses dernieres fonctionnalites (AirPlay etc...).


----------



## Nathou_ (7 Novembre 2012)

J'ai fait le test, et il n'y a vraiment que chez moi que ça saute. Avez vous trouvez la solution miracle ?


----------



## edd72 (7 Novembre 2012)

Nathou_ a dit:


> Oui, j'utilise mon réseau privé avec protection WP2 ou je ne sais pas quoi. Ca saute toujours encore. *Je ne veux pas utiliser Wifi Signal vu le prix*. Si je pouvais trouver une solution gratuite plutôt ça serait chouette !



T'as raison 0,89, c'est inadmissible!

Alors teste les différents canaux au hasard et vois celui qui fonctionne le mieux dans ton environnement.


----------



## nesle (27 Février 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> T'as raison 0,89, c'est inadmissible!
> 
> Alors teste les différents canaux au hasard et vois celui qui fonctionne le mieux dans ton environnement.




j'avais le même souci....je viens de changer de canal....ça marche beaucoup mieux ...est ce que ça va durer je ne sais pas mais là c'est top !


----------

